# White opal crazy tail



## the joker (Jul 8, 2020)

Just a little worried why my white opal looks so crazy


----------



## the joker (Jul 8, 2020)

Thought fin rot but not no more. Maybe tail biting.but he has always kinda looked like that. Hes turning pink and kinda purple.


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

Hiya, welcome to the forum.
Please fill out the form on this thread so we can help you:








*****PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: Fill out this form so...


Many thanks to BF/TFK Member Mike for developing this questionnaire. It is the same form with a few additions. Please copy and paste into a new message and complete this form when seeking help for your Betta. This information and a clear photo posted directly into the thread will help us give...




www.bettafish.com




thank you!


----------



## the joker (Jul 8, 2020)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank?5.5
Does it have a filter?yes
Does it have a heater?yes
What temperature is your tank?79
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?no
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use? Aqueon
Do you feed flakes or pellets?pellets
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Twice 5 to 6

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of water did you change?10
What is the source of your water? Tap with water conditioner
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Vacume
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Tetra aquasafe plus

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water before the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? He kinda always had crazy tail, his color has slowly been changing.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Pink purple color and kinda shredded tail.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? It hasnt.
Is your Betta still eating? Yea
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? I added leaves
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta?5 months.
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## anfarlamb (May 6, 2017)

I noticed you don't have numbers for your water parameters; is this because you've not tested them or because you don't have a way of doing so? If the former, would you please grab some numbers for us so we can better assist you and your betta? If the latter, you should get a test kit ASAP in order to keep your parameters in check, not just for this issue, but for the future as well. Many get the API master test kit (on Amazon and likely at any nearby pet store), and I know many fishkeepers who recommend this tester. If you can't get one, I'm fairly certain you can go to your LFS (local fish store) with a sample of the water and request it to be tested, but I'm not sure all of them do it, and it may cost money if you go to somewhere like Petsmart or Petco, compared to if you get a test kit. Also, I'd up your percentage of water changed to 25% instead of 10, especially if you cannot/don't have access to testing for your parameters. 25% is usually the typical amount, and upping it is, in this case, likely something that will not harm your fish.

What type of leaves did you add, IAL (indian almond leaves)? Your betta doesn't appear to be sick with something like fin rot, at least not from the picture that you've provided. If anything it's tail biting, as toward the upper fins I can see what appears to be a few u-shaped bites. I don't think the color change is much to worry about especially considering that your betta's behavior has stayed the same. If it's possible, could you snag a few more photos of him from the side so we can see his tail better? I doubt it's this but are there any sharp objects/plants in your betta's tank that may be tearing his fins? 
Thank you


----------



## the joker (Jul 8, 2020)

Yea indian leaves. The plant is plastic.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He has an all-to-common issue for white/platinum Betta: He's biting his fins. If you scroll down a bit you will find another with the same issue and almost identical pattern of missing fins.

It is so common that years ago I had a friend whose father was trying to develop a line that didn't bite. He was not successful.

But, just to be sure, have you checked all of the decor to make sure they won't catch his fins? Use hose or fine mesh and run over the decor. If they snag then so will his fins. That middle plant looks suspect.

Color change is not unusual in "pinkish" Betta. Pure white or platinum generally stay the same.


----------

